
Pivotal is preparing for layoffs ahead of its $2.7B acquisition by VMware - walterclifford
https://www.businessinsider.com/pivotal-layoffs-vmware-open-letter-dell-2019-11
======
icarusfowl
[https://outline.com/ELqhNS](https://outline.com/ELqhNS)

~~~
soumeya
Thank you!

